# Forellenangeln



## Gespenst (30. Januar 2005)

Hi,

als Newbie zu oben genannten Thema habe ich folgende Fragen. Sollte man Würmer Forellenteig etc. nach Norwegen aus D mitnehmen oder reicht auch ein herkömmlicher Blinker. Dieser See ist mit dem Vatnefjord verbunden (ca. 600m auseinander. Lohnt es sich zu dieser Zeit, dem Aal nachzustellen? Wir sind Ende Juni dort.


----------



## Karstein (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenangeln*

Hi Ingolf,

ich habe den Forellenteig in Norwegen nie probiert, weil es mit Spinner, Fliege und Wurm bislang immer super geklappt hat.

Nimm für die Norge-Forellen besser Laub- oder Tauwümer - auch für die Aale, die 100pro im Abfluss zu finden sind! -, Mepps Aglia Größe 0, 1 und 2 in rein silber und kupfer oder kleine braune und schwarze Nymphen oder Streamer am Sbirulino oder der Fliegenrute.

Ende Juni ist eine top Zeit, da sind die Forellen ordentlich aktiv und beißen auch tagsüber gut.

Petri

Karsten


----------

